# donna



## donnabambi (Jul 6, 2018)

hi i have recently purchased my motor home and was woundering if can anybody tell me if there is a Awning that fits the cherokee autotrail 2011


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

I thought the Cherokee 2011 model came fitted with a Thule 4.0m recessed awning. Obviously, got that wrong!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you mean a Safari Room / full awning Donna ?
@Gellyneck it's really only a Canopy not a full awning.

Terry


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gellyneck said:


> I thought the Cherokee 2011 model came fitted with a Thule 4.0m recessed awning. Obviously, got that wrong!


No you didn't get it wrong!! It does have a recessed awning.
I presume Donna must mean a stand alone awning.

Nidge


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...but will she ever come back and will we ever find out?:wink2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> ...but will she ever come back and will we ever find out?:wink2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


No don't think we will get a reply. She's a non starter!!

Nidge


----------

